# Project Scarlett..



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

i like that color of red! is your windsheild tinted?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your Cruze! The front end looks familiar... 

eepwallA: h34r:


----------



## Hugger0Naught (May 26, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Welcome to the forums and congrats on your Cruze! The front end looks familiar...
> 
> eepwallA: h34r:


Ha, wow just noticed yours. Great minds think alike? Lol  and no the windshield has a strip of tint at the top of it. Unfortunately the tint that came with the car is at 6% obviously illegal. Working on getting that changed also this week. Don't need the coppers to be bothering me.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome! Keep the mods and pics coming. I love mods done to a red cruze. So I can get ideas. lol.


----------



## Hugger0Naught (May 26, 2014)

Just a quick update. Ordered injen cold air intake today. Should arrive Saturday afternoon and installed by Sunday!! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hugger0Naught (May 26, 2014)

Sorry haven't updated recently. The CAI had to be sent back. There was a mix up in the order so the wrong part was sent to me :/ but hey took ol Scarlett on a road trip to visit my sister and go figure there was a car show in town the weekend I get there so what does one do in a small town with a huge car show?







Needless to say there were some amazing cars to see and I got some comments of my own 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

